# Mythbusters, or Top Gear?



## Mayfurr (Jan 23, 2010)

In the left hand corner, hailing from the US of A, we have the Mythbusters team ready and able to bust urban legends in their own lunchbreak - Adam "Am I missing an eyebrow?" Savage, Jamie "Any day we create that much shrapnel is a good day" Hyneman, and of course not forgetting... Buster, the crash test dummy.

Aaaand... in the right corner from the land of Rule Brittania, we have the Top Gear team, the champions of motoring mayhem - Jeremy "V8 Blender" Clarkson, Richard "The Hamster" Hammond, James "Captain Slow" May, and of course... The Stig, tame racing driver.

So... in the realm of outrageous TV stunts and carefully orchestrated mayhem, who is the best in this Trans-Atlantic rivalry?


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters, hands down.


----------



## Bittertooth (Jan 23, 2010)

they're both good, but i watch mythbusters.


----------



## Diego117 (Jan 23, 2010)

I love them both. Each show has its own little quirks that I like. Mythbusters mix science and humor with some big explosions thrown in and Top Gear mixes humor (I'll admit that I don't get the British humor sometimes) and automobiles with some crazy stunts as well. Its hard for me to pick a favorite because I love both science and cars.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters.

Exploding wooden cannons and fire extinguishers.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 23, 2010)

Whoo I evened up the score by voting for both. I like both, but I haven't seen either for awhile.


----------



## mcwolfe (Jan 23, 2010)

I prefer Mythbusters (actually both shows are good, but I think mythbusters is funnier xD)


----------



## CAThulu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters.

I now have a whole new appreciation for duck tape.


----------



## Revy (Jan 23, 2010)

mythbusters is an awesome show to watch.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Top Gear is funny, but since I'm not a motorisation fan... Mythbusters, no quarrel.



CAThulu said:


> I now have a whole new appreciation for duck tape.



You did not have prior to that? Even though you're a woman, that's sad D:


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh come on, am I really the only one who wants to fuck television up the ass, and not in the nice way?


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh come on, am I really the only one who wants to fuck television up the ass, and not in the nice way?


You're not.

Hi :3


----------



## D Void (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't watch much tv, i find it predictable and boring but mythbusters i find
interesting. Topgear is patheticly repetative. I'm quite happy not watching tv.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 23, 2010)

Too different a comparison.

Now, Mythbusters v. Brainiac? There's a ripe comparison. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m55kgyApYrY )


----------



## Damon A. Grey (Jan 23, 2010)

I like them both.  Mythbusters because it is interesting and Top Gear because I love cars.  But I don't watch TV enough to get the repetitiveness in it.  Except for that winter olympics special they play over and over again.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> Too different a comparison.
> 
> Now, Mythbusters v. Brainiac? There's a ripe comparison. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m55kgyApYrY )



Fair point, still Mythbusters, though.


----------



## LizardKing (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters is great for explosions and shit, but some of the stuff they get up to on Top Gear is brilliant.


----------



## Yrr (Jan 23, 2010)

Katty McSnowcat said:


> Too different a comparison.
> 
> Now, Mythbusters v. Brainiac? There's a ripe comparison. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m55kgyApYrY )



This.

But I prefer Top Gear, just because I prefer the show's format to MythBusters and Brainiac.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Jan 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> You're not.
> 
> Hi :3


 We can have a threesome :3c


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> We can have a threesome :3c


I want to be in the centre :3c


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

FrancisBlack said:


> We can have a threesome :3c





DarkNoctus said:


> I want to be in the centre :3c



Aren't there supposed to be three people in a threesome?


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Aren't there supposed to be three people in a threesome?


And by saying that, you're the third.


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

DarkNoctus said:


> And by saying that, you're the third.



Wait, wha.... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, how could I fall for that. I probably deserve buttrape for it anyway.


----------



## Hir (Jan 23, 2010)

szopaw said:


> Wait, wha.... FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, how could I fall for that. I probably deserve buttrape for it anyway.


Yep, and buttrape makes a skunk like me happy.


----------



## Viva (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters.  No contest


----------



## Azbulldog (Jan 23, 2010)

Never watched Top Gear, so I'm biased.


----------



## Captain Spyro (Jan 23, 2010)

Azbulldog said:


> Never watched Top Gear, so I'm biased.



That would explain me quite well.

Granted, I think I remember seeing a three-way duel between an F1 car, British Superbike, and a power boat, but...I think that was on Fifth Gear, instead of Top Gear.

Regardless, Mythbusters rule.


----------



## Adelio Altomar (Jan 23, 2010)

Never even heard of Top Gear (sounds like an FPS, though) so I just voted for what I know. 
Awesome show, still, though.


----------



## Fokkewolf (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters. 'Cause they're both interesting and funny sometimes. Top gear has its moments, but I'm not really into the whole car stuff.


----------



## Kirbizard (Jan 23, 2010)

I wouldn't consider the shows very related at all.
In regard to the poll, Mythbusters is far better with technical mayhem. But I prefer Top Gear for it's humour overall. I'm also a Britfag, so that might explain why. :c


----------



## BasementRaptor42 (Jan 23, 2010)

NOTHING can beat Mythbusters.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Jan 23, 2010)

Top Gear, only because I love the show more.


----------



## Liam (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters hands down.  The Top Gear crew don't blow up nearly as much stuff as the Mythbusters.


----------



## WolvesSoulZ (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters ftw.


----------



## Kommodore (Jan 23, 2010)

t.v Science vs. no t.v Science....

The choice is obvious, really.


----------



## Seas (Jan 23, 2010)

I prefer watching Mythbusters, but Top Gear has some nice presentations occassionally too.

Also, Scrapheap Challenge is in somewhat similar category to MB, and it can be pretty entertaining too.


----------



## lowkey (Jan 23, 2010)

Mythbusters. Besides the obvious blowing up of shit, any show that has grown men getting wasted in the name of science- that has my vote!


----------



## Thatch (Jan 23, 2010)

Seastalker said:


> Also, Scrapheap Challenge is in somewhat similar category to MB, and it can be pretty entertaining too.



Original Scrapheap was awesome, the chamionship series too. Later it's kinda weak, imo. I guess it's mostly because in the first one, there were just two teams, so you could actually cheer for your favorite people. In the second one, it was an actual championship, and you could also cheer for who you liked. Also, the teams were actual teams, so they worked together well. 
The last version (I don't live in britain, so I can't say how recent it was) I saw, with the choosing of members, loses both. You don't really have a favorite to cheer for and the members aren't tuned with eachother.


----------



## Tycho (Jan 23, 2010)

lowkey said:


> Mythbusters. Besides the obvious blowing up of shit, any show that has grown men getting wasted in the name of science- that has my vote!



They were so fucking miserable by the end of that episode, though.

Also, Jamie is a grumpy quiet drunk.  Adam's a happy drunk.  Another reason Adam is awesome.


----------



## Azure (Jan 23, 2010)

I don't watch much TV(no really, like, 2 hours a week), but from what I've seen, Mythbusters is awesome. Top Gear, I love to watch on YouTube, because I love fast things as well. I kinda like em both.


----------



## Katty McSnowcat (Jan 23, 2010)

I should legitimately answer.  

While Mythbusters has neater setpieces, Top Gear has to win. For me, it's the chemistry between the three presenters and the cinematography is just _gorgeous_.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 24, 2010)

Top Gear.

This is just one reason why: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrWeyJFsoY

A perfect mix of review, entertainment and dicking around.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Jan 24, 2010)

AzurePhoenix said:


> I don't watch much TV(no really, like, 2 hours a week), but from what I've seen, Mythbusters is awesome. Top Gear, I love to watch on YouTube, because I love fast things as well. I kinda like em both.



I like them both but I don't watch much TV. 



Voidrunners said:


> Top Gear.
> 
> This is just one reason why: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krrWeyJFsoY
> 
> A perfect mix of review, entertainment and dicking around.



Great one!


----------



## KariLion (Jan 24, 2010)

So, Mythbusters is good. It's often enjoyable, I will sometimes watch it when it's on... they prove and disprove some awesome myths, the hosts are relatively entertaining most of the time.

But I do not have epic marathons of Mythbusters. I can watch an episode or two, but then I'm done.

Top Gear, on the other hand, I can watch all day. Those wonderful boys (I'd call them men but really, anyone who acts like that? They'll be boys until they die, those three) just entertain me to no end. It's one of my all time favorite shows.

I know in this poll they probably don't stand a chance, but Top Gear really is epic win. If you haven't seen it, I suggest you do so


----------



## Korex (Jan 24, 2010)

Mythbuster for moi.


----------



## Jezzabelle (Jan 24, 2010)

Top Gear. Definately


----------



## Rebel-lion (Jan 24, 2010)

I like both, but Jeremy Clarkson is a cock of the highest order


----------



## mystery_penguin (Jan 24, 2010)

I like the shows equally
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Zy78tFPQwQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sYIyCmcuQno

(sorry couldnt find a better quality vid)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FhmmxPYBcvo


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jan 24, 2010)

mythbusters


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 24, 2010)

Mythbusters is for ADD kids who like explosions

Top Gear is actually a good show


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 24, 2010)

Only 6 votes for TG? Awww... I watch Mythbusters, but not as much as Top Gear. I'd like to see both of them do a crossover show, that'd be amazing.


----------



## Kivaari (Jan 24, 2010)

David M. Awesome said:


> Mythbusters is for ADD kids who like explosions


No wonder I love the show so much...

I did like the few episodes I've seen of Top Gear too, although I'm not really into cars.


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Jan 24, 2010)

*Adam and Jamie are funny...wait everyone of them are funny.
Mythbusters rock!*


----------



## Doctor Timewolf (Jan 26, 2010)

Sponge Cat said:


> although I'm not really into cars.



Me neither. I like the zany challenges!


----------



## Kyoujin (Jan 26, 2010)

Really like Top Gear. ;o Loved the episode when David Tennant was on the show, haha.


----------



## Smelge (Jan 26, 2010)

I love the Top Gear challenge episodes, they're always good.

For people who claim to dislike car shows, watch this episode: http://www.casttv.com/shows/top-gear/bolivia-special/kdi3tb1

They are challenged to drive old 4x4's from the middle of the Amazon to the coast, crossing the Andes.


----------



## Rojo Hunter (Jan 26, 2010)

There are some mythbusters episodes that pique my interest, but I watch Top Gear all the time. Top Gear FTW


----------



## bennyboy1995 (Jan 26, 2010)

top gear always wins.maybe because im english i dont get mythbusters on tv


----------



## ramsay_baggins (Jan 26, 2010)

Mythbusters is good, but Top Gear rules over all.

The Amazon episode was AWESOME! I laughed so much through it, and also watched in fear when they were driving Death Road. Oh dear god.


----------



## Dyluck (Jan 26, 2010)

Kyoujin said:


> Really like Top Gear. ;o Loved the episode when David Tennant was on the show, haha.



yeah booiiiiiiiii 8)


----------



## Tycho (Jan 26, 2010)

The Top Gear episode where they tried to kill a Toyota Hilux was amazing.


----------



## Piscin (Jan 26, 2010)

No way for me to choose.  They both appeal to different parts of me. Things going fast. British accents. Explosions. Accidentally learning something. Lots of screwing around.  Although I will say the original BBC broadcast version of Top Gear is definitely better than the BBC America broadcast version we end up with.


----------



## Dass (Jan 26, 2010)

Piscin said:


> No way for me to choose.  They both appeal to different parts of me. Things going fast. British accents. Explosions. Accidentally learning something. Lots of screwing around.  Although I will say the original BBC broadcast version of Top Gear is definitely better than the BBC America broadcast version we end up with.



Yeah. To hell with commercials. I hope you're looking, BBCC.


----------



## Torbi (Jan 27, 2010)

10000000% mythbusters


----------

